# Moles



## luderiffic

Anybody have/had them? How to get rid of them? Success stories?


----------



## pennstater2005

Do you have the Eastern mole in Tennessee? That's what I have here in western PA. I believe trapping moles is the only truly successful way to get rid of moles.

I have successfully used the Trapline mole traps. They're relatively inexpensive and are sold in a pair. One faces each direction and they go directly in the tunnel. I haven't had a mole in my yard now for a year or so. I kind of miss trapping them!










Here's the link to Trapline:

http://www.traplineproducts.com/onlinestore.html - $14.99 - The standard trap is what I used. I never tethered mine down and never had any disappear into a tunnel.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ware

Mole Trap Thread :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

All these dead moles, and someone isn't making a pelt out of them? Jeez.


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> All these dead moles, and someone isn't making a pelt out of them? Jeez.


Mole slippers?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these dead moles, and someone isn't making a pelt out of them? Jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> Mole slippers?
Click to expand...

I was thinking more along the lines of blister protection 😀


----------



## J_nick

I have killed 16 moles this year but no success story. I live on the outside of town and it's mostly undeveloped on this side of the street. With so much area for them to roam I don't see an end in site. I just do my best to kill them but a week later there will be another.


----------



## gatormac2112

If you get rid of the larvae/grubs in the lawn won't the moles just go somewhere else? If theres no food I would think they wouldn't bother.


----------



## pennstater2005

gatormac2112 said:


> If you get rid of the larvae/grubs in the lawn won't the moles just go somewhere else? If theres no food I would think they wouldn't bother.


Their primary food source is earthworms.


----------



## gatormac2112

pennstater2005 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get rid of the larvae/grubs in the lawn won't the moles just go somewhere else? If theres no food I would think they wouldn't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Their primary food source is earthworms.
Click to expand...

Well crap


----------



## Ware

Agree - as I understand it, they do eat grubs, but also other things.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Agree - as I understand it, they do eat grubs, but also other things.


I should say earthworms and grubs are both major food sources. That's why chemical grub control has a limited effect on controlling moles.


----------



## gatormac2112

And I suppose its not good to kill earthworms as they are good for the soil


----------



## pennstater2005

gatormac2112 said:


> And I suppose its not good to kill earthworms as they are good for the soil


Mostly yes. Good article below.

http://www.westernexterminator.com/blog/earthworms-yard-problem-benefit/


----------



## luderiffic

Thanks for the replies all. Not looking forward to this


----------



## pennstater2005

luderiffic said:


> Thanks for the replies all. Not looking forward to this


Once you trap your first one you'll have a taste for it


----------



## pennstater2005

Saw this when I was getting ready to mow the lawn.



Set up a Trapline mole trap. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## pennstater2005

This one was huge!!! Well, at least as far as the eastern mole goes  Set the trap last night got him today. Trapping works!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> This one was huge!!! Well, at least as far as the eastern mole goes  Set the trap last night got him today. Trapping works!


Congrats!


----------



## pennstater2005

Thanks @Ware! I hope that's it though. I've had more activity recently than in the last few years.


----------



## jonthepain

Colonel K0rn said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> All these dead moles, and someone isn't making a pelt out of them? Jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> Mole slippers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of blister protection 😀
Click to expand...

Post of the Day
lol


----------



## M311att

My husky Kenai caught one today


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

I'm getting to the point of using traps to kill my mole problem. What's the best way to dispose of them once the trap has killed it. Bury it in the yard? New with this issue curious how others dispose of them.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware

LowCountryCharleston said:


> I'm getting to the point of using traps to kill my mole problem. What's the best way to dispose of them once the trap has killed it. Bury it in the yard? New with this issue curious how others dispose of them.
> 
> Thanks!


I toss mine into an empty field across the road from my house as a snack for whatever is below moles/gophers on the food chain.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Ware said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting to the point of using traps to kill my mole problem. What's the best way to dispose of them once the trap has killed it. Bury it in the yard? New with this issue curious how others dispose of them.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I toss mine into an empty field across the road from my house as a snack for whatever is below moles/gophers on the food chain.
Click to expand...

If I did that my neighbor and the Golf Course wouldn't approve. Ha
Guess I'll just dig a hole and bury them. Do you just hose off the trap to use again?

Thanks


----------



## J_nick

Sounds like @Ware and I are feeding all the feral cats. I also just them in my pasture or the neighbors which ever is closer.

No need washing the traps the normally don't draw blood.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

J_nick said:


> Sounds like @Ware and I are feeding all the feral cats. I also just them in my pasture or the neighbors which ever is closer.
> 
> No need washing the traps the normally don't draw blood.


Nice thanks for the input. What traps do you like to use? Seems there are a few to choose from


----------



## J_nick

@LowCountryCharleston I have the most success with a scissor trap like this


----------



## w0lfe

Well I just went out to spot spray and noticed they destroyed me over night... looks like I'll be trying decide which trap to get. Not certain if it's a gopher or mole


----------



## jimbeckel

luderiffic said:


> Anybody have/had them? How to get rid of them? Success stories?



Had tons of kills with this trap, you have to find the main tunnel that they travel back and forth in though. They have a main tunnel and then the offshoot tunnels that are usually raised and show the most damage. I had many kills from the main tunnel. Good luck, they can ruin a yard in no time.


----------



## Buyanet

I bought the Tomcat Mole Trap yesterday and set it on a tunnel. I squished all the other tunnels I saw. This morning, no catch, but more tunnels in other spots so I moved it and put it on top of another tunnel and left the other tunnels raised.

Guess we'll see. The big problem in my yard is is that it's so neglected, bump everywhere and uneven so it's somewhat hard to see what a main tunnel or what.

I did notice 1 spot where it's almost like a big raised circle. Is that the "main" area? I just stuck it in one side tunnel (and I wish they were straight, it's like a drunk mole going back and forth)


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

J_nick said:


> @LowCountryCharleston I have the most success with a scissor trap like this


Great thanks! And do you have any tips that have worked for you when placing it for best results.


----------



## J_nick

@LowCountryCharleston the moles main tunnel seems to be along my fence line. I just smash down the area a little wider than my shoe and place the trap directly on top of it with a hair trigger. I basically leave it there all year and check it when I get home from work. I've caught 3 in the last 2 weeks in the same spot.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

J_nick said:


> @LowCountryCharleston the moles main tunnel seems to be along my fence line. I just smash down the area a little wider than my shoe and place the trap directly on top of it with a hair trigger. I basically leave it there all year and check it when I get home from work. I've caught 3 in the last 2 weeks in the same spot.


Got it thanks! I assume when you do smash the tunnel then set the trap above the flattened area it's triggered when the mole tries to "reopen" that smashed tunnel.


----------



## Lawnguyland

I use the same trap as J_nick but have yet to catch my mole. I tried following the mole trapping made easy YouTube videos but it seems like I disturb the tunnel too much and the mole is smart enough to go around the trap. @J_nick are you digging into the tunnel or just digging out two "slits" wide enough for the jaws of the trap to slide down into?


----------



## Buyanet

I've been trying for days also. It seems like the mole(s) dig new tunnels each night and never use the same tunnel again.


----------



## Buyanet

Still nothing. Now I got tunnels on the other side of my backyard too. Very sporadic like there's definitely deep tunnels and then some above ground. Any new tunnel I put the trap in nothing happens. These things are gonna be the death of me.

EDIT: Just bought a Victor Out O'Sight trap also. Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Anyone know when these little "bastards" do their tunneling? I'm at the point of sitting out there in a rocker with a shotgun. Ha


----------



## Buyanet

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Anyone know when these little "bastards" do their tunneling? I'm at the point of sitting out there in a rocker with a shotgun. Ha


I've read they go in 4 hour shifts, but I've only ever seen new tunnels pop up overnight. I smashed all tunnels yesterday in preparation for my new trap to come today, however, I don't see any new ones today.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Buyanet said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know when these little "bastards" do their tunneling? I'm at the point of sitting out there in a rocker with a shotgun. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> I've read they go in 4 hour shifts, but I've only ever seen new tunnels pop up overnight. I smashed all tunnels yesterday in preparation for my new trap to come today, however, I don't see any new ones today.
Click to expand...

Ah ok. I've read some have killed them while creating a tunnel I've got all new tunnels and was curious. I've totally put off buying zoysia plugs until I get this problem solved. I'll be curious how your new traps work. 
Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Buyanet

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know when these little "bastards" do their tunneling? I'm at the point of sitting out there in a rocker with a shotgun. Ha
> 
> 
> 
> I've read they go in 4 hour shifts, but I've only ever seen new tunnels pop up overnight. I smashed all tunnels yesterday in preparation for my new trap to come today, however, I don't see any new ones today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok. I've read some have killed them while creating a tunnel I've got all new tunnels and was curious. I've totally put off buying zoysia plugs until I get this problem solved. I'll be curious how your new traps work.
> Thanks for the updates.
Click to expand...

I spoke too soon this morning lol. While I didn't have new tunnels in the backyard, I found new tunnels in the front. My front lawn is actually decent (compared to my back) and now it's war time. Sleeves are getting rolled back and I may just tie a bandana around my head aka rambo style.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Buyanet said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read they go in 4 hour shifts, but I've only ever seen new tunnels pop up overnight. I smashed all tunnels yesterday in preparation for my new trap to come today, however, I don't see any new ones today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. I've read some have killed them while creating a tunnel I've got all new tunnels and was curious. I've totally put off buying zoysia plugs until I get this problem solved. I'll be curious how your new traps work.
> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke too soon this morning lol. While I didn't have new tunnels in the backyard, I found new tunnels in the front. My front lawn is actually decent (compared to my back) and now it's war time. Sleeves are getting rolled back and I may just tie a bandana around my head aka rambo style.
Click to expand...

I hear ya. My front is getting killed while the back is fine. Holding off on plugs until I kill these bastards. My just lob a grenade and call it a day. Ha


----------



## Buyanet

When your wife gets you on April Fools Day ....


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Buyanet said:


> When your wife gets you on April Fools Day ....


Haha that's cruel but in an awesome way. Cheers to her.


----------



## Ware

Buyanet said:


> When your wife gets you on April Fools Day ....


Now THAT is funny! :lol:


----------



## Easyluck

You want to look for long straight trails. They are more likely to be active. The mole trails that look random are most likely the mole looking for food. I found crushing mole trails can prevent them from returning to the same trail. So I use a tomato stake and go around poking small holes in the trails. I mark each hole with a stick. When I return the next day, any hole that is filled in I trap that trail. I use the victor out of sight. I dig a hole and create a dirt wall that they punch through. Has worked great for me.

Don't forget to remove the safety! First mole to trigger my trap and I left the safety on! :lol:


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Easyluck said:


> You want to look for long straight trails. They are more likely to be active. The mole trails that look random are most likely the mole looking for food. I found crushing mole trails can prevent them from returning to the same trail. So I use a tomato stake and go around poking small holes in the trails. I mark each hole with a stick. When I return the next day, any hole that is filled in I trap that trail. I use the victor out of sight. I dig a hole and create a dirt wall that they punch through. Has worked great for me.
> 
> Don't forget to remove the safety! First mole to trigger my trap and I left the safety on! :lol:


Ah that's good info to know I've def seen both versions of the trails. Thanks!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Easyluck said:


> You want to look for long straight trails. They are more likely to be active. The mole trails that look random are most likely the mole looking for food. I found crushing mole trails can prevent them from returning to the same trail. So I use a tomato stake and go around poking small holes in the trails. I mark each hole with a stick. When I return the next day, any hole that is filled in I trap that trail. I use the victor out of sight. I dig a hole and create a dirt wall that they punch through. Has worked great for me.
> 
> Don't forget to remove the safety! First mole to trigger my trap and I left the safety on! :lol:


Hey Easy, help me visualize how you do it? "I dig a hole and create a dirt wall that they punch through. Has worked great for me"
So the next day when you see the flattened tunnel usable again where do you dig the hole and make a wall?
Sorry total nube with these bastards and need to kill them. Tried to play nice organically but bleep that now.

Thanks!


----------



## Easyluck

This is how I do it. I've heard you should wear gloves but that can be dependent on on your location. I've had success without gloves. The video below uses leaves to block the sun but You can also use a bucket. I bent the tongues on my traps so that they could set lower in the ground. Also when setting the trigger, I put it on the corner half way on and half way off.

Choose a section of the trail that is at least 12 inches of straight trail. Then dig a hole the length and width of the trap.

I've had a mole return to my trapped location before and it dug underneath my dirt wall! So to prevent that, I started compacting the soil all around my dirt wall. It seems like they will choose the path of least resistance.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R53qpFB4wfQ

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WNeGj80yYMQ


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Easyluck said:


> This is how I do it. I've heard you should wear gloves but that can be dependent on on your location. I've had success without gloves. The video below uses leaves to block the sun but You can also use a bucket. I bent the tongues on my traps so that they could set lower in the ground. Also when setting the trigger, I put it on the corner half way on and half way off.
> 
> Choose a section of the trail that is at least 12 inches of straight trail. Then dig a hole the length and width of the trap.
> 
> I've had a mole return to my trapped location before and it dug underneath my dirt wall! So to prevent that, I started compacting the soil all around my dirt wall. It seems like they will choose the path of least resistance.


Excellent! Thanks the visuals now make total sense. Yeah I'll probably use a regular mop bucket and place it over the entire section. Why wear gloves? Is there a specific reason?
BTW I have a buddy moving to Nashville this spring.


----------



## Easyluck

Your welcome! Gloves will help cover up your scent. I've had success without them. Before I knew what I was doing, I remember coming across some research that said wearing gloves is region specific. If you know a trail is active and you weren't wearing gloves and the mole didn't return that might be the cause. Good luck!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Easyluck said:


> Your welcome! Gloves will help cover up your scent. I've had success without them. Before I knew what I was doing, I remember coming across some research that said wearing gloves is region specific. If you know a trail is active and you weren't wearing gloves and the mole didn't return that might be the cause. Good luck!


Ah makes sense. Thanks!!


----------



## Confederate Lawn

pennstater2005 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get rid of the larvae/grubs in the lawn won't the moles just go somewhere else? If theres no food I would think they wouldn't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Their primary food source is earthworms.
Click to expand...

 have a ton of Moles and now I know why. I just posted a topic not too long ago on here about earthworms. I have an over abundance of earthworms. I guess that's why the moles I have are fat and plenty!


----------



## J_nick

I was using a no scent spray similar to what deer hunters would use before I set my mole or gopher traps. I haven't used it in well over a year and I haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Do moles leave after a certain period of time or will they stick around all year if nothing is done to get rid of them

Thanks


----------



## Confederate Lawn

It's my experience that they will leave if they do not have an abundant food source. Usually if you kill the bugs the moles leave. They eat grubs and earthworms and maybe some others. Usually when people get rid of grubs the moles leave too or become less active in your yard anyway


----------



## Buyanet

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Do moles leave after a certain period of time or will they stick around all year if nothing is done to get rid of them
> 
> Thanks


Apparently they leave after you spend $60 on Mole traps LOL.

Haven't seen any new activity in nearly a week ........ never caught a single one.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Buyanet said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do moles leave after a certain period of time or will they stick around all year if nothing is done to get rid of them
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they leave after you spend $60 on Mole traps LOL.
> 
> Haven't seen any new activity in nearly a week ........ never caught a single one.
Click to expand...

Haha. Yeah found a new tunnel in my backyard last night after no action in awhile so guess I'll use the traps and maybe "scare" them away. Such a pain in a *** dealing with them.

Thanks!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

Confederate Lawn said:


> It's my experience that they will leave if they do not have an abundant food source. Usually if you kill the bugs the moles leave. They eat grubs and earthworms and maybe some others. Usually when people get rid of grubs the moles leave too or become less active in your yard anyway


Yeah, I've already done one app of GrubEx but they seemed to give that the middle finger so perhaps they've moved onto earthworms. I'd like to hope they'll leave and then just start using methods to keep them away. My neighbor seems to be fine in his yard.


----------



## BassBoss

Tom cat gummy worms got rid of my problems. Twice. Easy, cheap no worries.


----------



## TommyTester

Grub killer may work but if there are worms around the moles will surface, usually in the fall. I did have a grand-daddy sized one come up 2 weeks ago whom I was able to sneak up and "spade" as he pushed back up the trail I had stepped down 2 hours earlier. I usually use traps, but the sneak-up and spade trick actually works better. Shove the shovel behind them as they "work" the tunnel back up, and they have no where to go.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

BassBoss said:


> Tom cat gummy worms got rid of my problems. Twice. Easy, cheap no worries.


Nice, I just got those same worms. Was there a best method you used when putting the worms into the tunnels?

Thanks


----------



## BassBoss

LowCountryCharleston said:


> BassBoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom cat gummy worms got rid of my problems. Twice. Easy, cheap no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I just got those same worms. Was there a best method you used when putting the worms into the tunnels?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Sorry for late reply. I just flattened all the trails down then when a new one popped up, I made a small hole in top of mound and put half a worm in it then covered back up. Then flatten everything down a week later and start over.


----------



## Buyanet

I'm so done with these darn things. No new activity in like 3 weeks then bam, new tracks. 2 nice long straight ones (one next to driveway, the other right along where my neighbor had inground irrigation installed).

Put 2 traps out on Monday. Nothing by Wednesday so I moved them to another straight. Still nothing and it's now Sunday.

They're effing with me I think.


----------



## Easyluck

Sometimes they dig under the traps and continue operating in the same trail. Before moving the trap check to see if that is what they did.

I would also poke a small hole through the roof of the tunnel. Then come back the next day and recheck your hole. It the roof hole is closed then you know you have an active trail and you should set a trap. If not then the trail is not active and it should not be trapped.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston

BassBoss said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassBoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom cat gummy worms got rid of my problems. Twice. Easy, cheap no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I just got those same worms. Was there a best method you used when putting the worms into the tunnels?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for late reply. I just flattened all the trails down then when a new one popped up, I made a small hole in top of mound and put half a worm in it then covered back up. Then flatten everything down a week later and start over.
Click to expand...

Got it and just so I have it right. When you put in a half a worm into a working tunnel you'll then flatten it again with the idea that they'll come back to reopen the tunnel and see the worm?

Thanks!


----------



## BassBoss

No. Flatten all tunnels first. Wait a day or two. See new tunnels and bait. Wait a week and start over.


----------

